# Best Firestarter?



## BamaScroungr (Oct 8, 2016)

You folks have probably hit this subject before, but I've never seen it discussed here. How do you start a fire? 

I use a blowtorch to light a pine cone or two under a stack of kindling. I've used sticks of a product called Fatwood derived from pine as well. I've heard pine kindling is excellent too.

What do you use?


----------



## littlecmonkey (Oct 8, 2016)

I split white cedar in very thin sticks approx 10".  They're light as a feather, and with a fine edge catch fire quite easily.  They easily light with a lighter, and stay lit plenty long to catch the hardwood.


----------



## drz1050 (Oct 8, 2016)

I mostly use kindling and a little newspaper.. Supercedars are super popular on these forums. 

Once the stove is burning though, it stays burning here... so a box of those would last me forever. I've also made my own little batch of supercedar ripoffs at home- take a cardboard egg carton, fill up the slots with wood chips, then melt some wax and fill it up. Break off one egg at a time, and it'll burn for about 10 mins.


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Oct 8, 2016)

I use kindling or fatwood with some newspaper.  Working on building up a bigger supply of my own cut kindling.


----------



## BamaScroungr (Oct 8, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> I mostly use kindling and a little newspaper.. Supercedars are super popular on these forums.
> 
> Once the stove is burning though, it stays burning here... so a box of those would last me forever. I've also made my own little batch of supercedar ripoffs at home- take a cardboard egg carton, fill up the slots with wood chips, then melt some wax and fill it up. Break off one egg at a time, and it'll burn for about 10 mins.



That's a cool idea.  Does that take a lot of wax?  Candle wax?  I've burned some eastern red cedar, but didn't think it was a great firestarter. You probably have a different species.


----------



## CheapBassTurd (Oct 8, 2016)

*Luckily we have 6 pine on the property plus the pieces from the local pallet factory.
Torch n' go.  No problem.

The key is small dry kindle.
(splitting debris is good too)*


----------



## drz1050 (Oct 9, 2016)

BamaScroungr said:


> That's a cool idea.  Does that take a lot of wax?  Candle wax?  I've burned some eastern red cedar, but didn't think it was a great firestarter. You probably have a different species.



I used mostly small pine chips, some hardwood ones in there too.. no specific ratio really. I didn't have many old candles laying around, so just went to a hobby store and got a block of paraffin wax, don't remember the cost but it was pretty cheap for a big sheet of it, and I still have many blocks left over.


----------



## dafattkidd (Oct 9, 2016)

I've used super cedars and they are great. I also use newspaper balled up and construction debris cut into 1 inch strips. The real key to this equation is dry fuel. Having dry splits mixed in with your fire starting materials will make wood burning a pleasure.


----------



## Jay106n (Oct 9, 2016)

I use the junk newspaper that gets thrown in my driveway once a week and whatever dry wood is in reach. It always lights.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 9, 2016)

The only two words you need to know when it comes to the best fire starter:

Super Cedars


That said, I have been known to try a variety of things . . . including the "traditional" crumpled up newspaper and kindling, making my own out of melted wax and pine shavings, other commercially made fire starters, lint, birch bark, pine wood, etc. However, when I need to bring the heat and need it now, Super Cedars are my "go to" source for making fire quickly and easily.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Oct 9, 2016)

I've used several brands of firestarters and by far the best have been SuperCedars.


----------



## Hasufel (Oct 9, 2016)

MaintenanceMan said:


> I've used several brands of firestarters and by far the best have been SuperCedars.


Are SuperCedars anything more than just plain cedar? I've got some scrap 1/4" cedar planks (closet liner) and was planning to split them into strips for kindling...any idea how they'd compare to SuperCedars?


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Oct 9, 2016)

Like other firestarters, they have paraffin or wax binding sawdust together. Cedar planks would make great kindling and probably good firestarters too. But compared to other firestarters that are similar in every repect to supercedars, they tend to light off faster I think.


----------



## Lcback (Oct 9, 2016)

Last year I used news paper and card board. Didn't work to well on my chimney that doesn't have a high draft. This year I'm using split up 2x4 scrap and pallets invetween two big splits. Then medium stuff on top. No news paper or fire starter, just a propane torch on the bottom until it looks like charcoal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warno (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's what works for me

1) wad up a few pieces of newspaper place in bottom

2) a few pieces of cardboard, 2" X 12" straps. I use our shear at work to cut it. 

3) some pieces of pine lumber scraps spilt up with my hatchet. 

4) some small pieces, 1-2" rounds out small splits

5) some splits and larger rounds on top

6) open ash pan door 

7) light newspapers and let fire grow until cardboard is going

8) shut feed door and listen through open ash  door for a roaring fire. Then shut ash door. 

Takes about 5 minutes to fill the box and get the fire roaring. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 9, 2016)

Newspaper and the woodshop teacher keeps the scraps for me. So all kiln dried wood. Just light it, keep the ash door open a bit and it will be going in no time.


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 9, 2016)

If you guys have a chop saw. Do yourself a favor and just buy a 2x4. cut it to 12" pieces and use a hatched to get your own kindling. Stuff works great and is easy to do.


----------



## BamaScroungr (Oct 9, 2016)

Once upon a time I used newspaper to start fires. Then one day I happened to walk into the front yard as I was starting a fire and I saw a flaming piece of newsprint come floating out of my chimney. It landed in the yard, glowing at the edges, but not burning.  That spooked me and I stopped using newspaper immediately.


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 9, 2016)

BamaScroungr said:


> Once upon a time I used newspaper to start fires. Then one day I happened to walk into the front yard as I was starting a fire and I saw a flaming piece of newsprint come floating out of my chimney. It landed in the yard, glowing at the edges, but not burning.  That spooked me and I stopped using newspaper immediately.



Spark screen all but takes care of that. Plus the newspaper is buried in the pile.


----------



## BamaScroungr (Oct 9, 2016)

Vikestand said:


> Spark screen all but takes care of that. Plus the newspaper is buried in the pile.



Shows you how much I know.  I've never heard of a spark screen.  I just got schooled!


----------



## Vikestand (Oct 9, 2016)

BamaScroungr said:


> Shows you how much I know.  I've never heard of a spark screen.  I just got schooled!



I'm no expert, far from it. Google it and you'll get a lot more info than I will ever know or care to!


----------



## webfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Custom Supercedars.



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/super-cedar-40-discount-for-hearth-members.155618/


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2016)

Tried virtually every starter on the market.  Even made my own. Kindling. 2 x 4" split down.  Fat wood.  All of it.  Then Thomas (from Super Cedar) sent me a couple of free samples (I still believe they will do this if you send them your addy).

That was it.  Hooked. I had hit a new high. A high that was never duplicated by another product. Several minutes of elation with each light up. I have told myself that I can stop being a user anytime I wanted.  It was a lie. The only side effect was a warmth that washed over me for hours. Quite pleasant, actually.

I have no affiliation with the product or company, just a hugely satisfied user (Junkie).

"Super Cedars - the crack of the wood burning world."

"This post is the opinion of the poster himself and is not intended to represent the opinion of this website, its owner or its owners dog (or any other dog for that matter).  Please consider the mental state, lack of knowledge and general buffoonery of the poster before making decisions based off of the content of his posts"


----------



## Lcback (Oct 10, 2016)

Can someone describe why the super cedars are so good?  Is it long a long burn time? Hot flame? Do you just stack regular splits above it? Or are you still using kindling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jags (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, Yes, Yes - no (optional).


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 10, 2016)

I live in the woods.  I'm surrounded by dead sticks that drop dry british thermal units on me.  Sticks are literally everywhere.


----------



## ElmBurner (Oct 10, 2016)

I've tried a lot of the other methods (the wax firestarters, fatwood, pinecones, crumpled up newspaper, kindling, dead branches) but I prefer to spray used cooking oil on newspaper or brown packing paper.  It gets rid of something you want gone anyway and it burns forever (and hot).

Except for the very first fire of the year, I am always sifting the ashes for the charcoal bits and I save these as well.  It helps with some extra heat to get stubborn splits going.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (Oct 10, 2016)

I have been using Fatwood but I got a box of Super Cedars, just waiting for the temps to drop low enough to fire one up.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2016)

Lcback said:


> Can someone describe why the super cedars are so good?  Is it long a long burn time? Hot flame? Do you just stack regular splits above it? Or are you still using kindling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Long burn . . . with even just a quarter of a puck . . . I cannot imagine how long a single, unbroken puck would burn for.

I do top down fires so the Super Cedar is on top . . . and I do use kindling, but some folks report not using kindling at all and only use small splits to get things going.


----------



## kinzuacountry (Oct 10, 2016)

As a contractor, I have access to old wood plaster lathe from repair projects.  I cut the lathe to length to fit inside a coffee can.  I soak the lathe in diesel fuel in a covered 5 gallon bucket (kerosene works as well but diesel fuel is cheaper) for a few days.  I transfer the lathe pieces to the coffee can without the fuel and they will stay damp with a lid on.  5-6 pieces of dry, untreated lathe at the bottom and 1 piece of the fuel soaked with them and it lights and stays lit even on mild mornings and a cold stove with no coals.  A small soaked piece will light without releasing enough vapor to cause a flash or flair.


----------



## gerry100 (Oct 10, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I live in the woods.  I'm surrounded by dead sticks that drop dry british thermal units on me.  Sticks are literally everywhere.



Same thing about 150 miles east.

Tip - birch bark off your firewood or on the ground . like super hot newspaper


----------



## Kelster (Oct 10, 2016)

Planer shavings soaked OK n Diesel fuel.  Best ever!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle (Oct 11, 2016)

Jags said:


> Then Thomas (from Super Cedar) sent me a couple of free samples (I still believe they will do this if you send them your addy).



Sent an email yesterday night and was emailed back today confirming my samples were on their way so... Yep they still will.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Oct 11, 2016)

BamaScroungr said:


> You folks have probably hit this subject before, but I've never seen it discussed here. How do you start a fire?
> 
> I use a blowtorch to light a pine cone or two under a stack of kindling. I've used sticks of a product called Fatwood derived from pine as well. I've heard pine kindling is excellent too.
> 
> What do you use?


Newspaper and the chips from splitting I use as kindling. I also split some regular firewood pieces into very thin and narrow pieces.


----------



## JabaduGarfunkle (Oct 11, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> Newspaper and the chips from splitting I use as kindling. I also split some regular firewood pieces into very thin and narrow pieces.



+1


----------



## coreboy83 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vikestand said:


> If you guys have a chop saw. Do yourself a favor and just buy a 2x4. cut it to 12" pieces and use a hatched to get your own kindling. Stuff works great and is easy to do.


that's what I did. first year in the house, so I will see how it goes. my Know It All mother-in-law thinks that ALL 2x lumber is "sprayed with chemicals"


----------



## bboulier (Nov 11, 2016)

Definitely SuperCedars.


----------



## Woody Stover (Nov 12, 2016)

I use SuperCedars. I also use the Meeco firelighting squares but there _might_ be a small amount something in the paper that I don't want to expose the cat to. Package says "These wood chip and wax based squares contain 10% recycled wood and paper fiber." But later it says "Safe for catalytic stoves" so I probably have no cause for concern.
I split them with a knife to half thickness, then I can fold them into an inverted-V and light the folded edge...they stay put and burn nicely.






I catch "splitter trash" crumbs in a bag from cutting up SuperCedars. To get rid of the crumbs, I put a couple small piles on a flat split, and add kindling.


----------



## blacktail (Nov 12, 2016)

I use homemade starters...wax poured into egg cartons full of sawdust. 
I place splits in the stove front to back. Put a firestarter between a couple of those splits. Break up a chunk of cedar kindling or use a knife to split off a few chunks of kindling and place them on the firestarter. Put a few smallish splits on top of that. Light it off and enjoy.


----------



## Longstreet (Nov 12, 2016)

Am I the only one who still top lights?  I'll never go back to lighting from the bottom.

I'm a pretty active hobbiest woodworker, so i save up my scraps all year.  Enough for the most of the season.

Super cedars are hands down the best manufactured fire starter.  I just dont see how it's worth my time to try to save money making my own.  Storing Sawdust and wax until i make a batch?  Sorrry, but I'll just pay the 18 cents a fire to buy.


----------



## colin.p (Nov 13, 2016)

Since I have such a small stove, I'm always having to start it. Currently, I use pellets as they seem to be the cheapest. I just throw in a scoop or two, some newspaper and away we go. The privilege of living in paradise is we don't have access to all the really cool stuff y'all have down your way and SuperCedars (?) nobody (up here anyway) outside a wood forum have ever heard of them.


----------



## ohlongarm (Nov 13, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I live in the woods.  I'm surrounded by dead sticks that drop dry british thermal units on me.  Sticks are literally everywhere.


Super cedars by far,check out thread best price found on them ,anybody find em cheaper?


----------



## excessads (Nov 14, 2016)

We don't usually buy newspaper and rely on weekly circulars (used to toss them straight to recycling bin without a second look).  Now I hold on to the non waxy ones and use two to start.  Top or medium level lit with chips and 2 pieces of newspaper.  The chips and ash are dry enough (with 18% moisture).  So far onto the third fire this season, it starts every time!


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 16, 2016)

Supercedars.  I had to warm up to them as i was using the wax based starters sold at lowes and wally and the cedars were more expensive. However, once i started using them it was worth it.  They light with minimal effort.  I lay two medium size logs across the bottom, place a 1/4 piece of SC in between, two pieces of kindling diag across those, and 1 or two medium/small splits diag across those.  Rip roaring in minutes and burns for a couple hours.


----------



## excessads (Nov 16, 2016)

EJL923 said:


> I had to warm up to them as i was using the "wax based starters"



She has a box of artificially scented wax candles which I hate, I can now slice them into cookies to start fire!  Thx!


----------



## Vikestand (Nov 22, 2016)

I have the same newspaper from 2014 still. Once the fire season gets here(like it is now), I will have atleast one little red coal that I can get my wood cooking with. Just stack on coal(s) and open bottom door. It'll be back up in no time.


----------



## Oldman47 (Nov 24, 2016)

BamaScroungr said:


> That's a cool idea.  Does that take a lot of wax?  Candle wax?  I've burned some eastern red cedar, but didn't think it was a great firestarter. You probably have a different species.


The less wax the better. You just want enough to hold the wood chips together, especially with a cat stove.


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 24, 2016)

Oldman47 said:


> The less wax the better. You just want enough to hold the wood chips together, especially with a cat stove.


That's why supercedars are great,  just enough wax


----------



## heavy hammer (Nov 24, 2016)

Being a lineman I have access to old cedar poles 50 plus years old.  When we replace these old poles many guys take them to the mill, but the a lot just get thrown in the dumpster.  You split these old rounds up into kindling they start with a match.  Pretty simple and easy nothing better than getting paid to take kindling home.  They are so dry it's amazing how easy it is to start a fire.


----------



## blades (Nov 24, 2016)

Lets see I got a 250000 btu propane torch- dries the wet wood, lights it and warms the flue in one short blast.  course i could just point it in the back door for a few minutes but that is kinda hard on the paint on the walls close by- don't like the color anyway. smoke/co alarm won't be a problem as it will melt off ceiling.- more btus. ok just funnin.  Reality- I use a chunk of super cedar. or if a restart that is smoldering a bit of paper sets thing ablaze.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Nov 25, 2016)

I generally use wax covered cardboard cut into 1/2" x 2" strips...a couple usually does the trick with some kindling.  I get the cardboard from work as a lot of produce comes in the wax coated boxes.  If you stop into your local supermarket, just ask & more than likely they will give one to you.  I prefer the top-down method to starting a fire, but the wifey does it the old fashioned way, "Honey, can you clean out the ashes and start a fire?"   She prefers to start a kindling fire, & then put larger splits on the coals.  One of the kiddos chores is to gather all the fallen branches, break them up, and stack them on a pallet near the house, which means kindling is never an issue.


----------



## Stinkpickle (Nov 26, 2016)

I can usually start a fire with just a sheet of newspaper and a piece of fatwood.


----------



## KYClemons (Nov 27, 2016)

When we camp we use dryer lint mixed with candle wax. Works great! At home in the stove cedar.


----------



## mwhitnee (Nov 28, 2016)

I have splitter pieces that work well.  Just sit them out in a plastic bin on the driveway in the summer and put in the barn afterwards and they light quickly.

Bought some Fatwood and have used it, it also works well.  I emailed the Super Cedar company last week and they were kind enough to send me samples, so I'll be getting them thus week I assume.

Nothing beats free though...

Forgot to mention I also use a butane torch for lighting cigars.  Invaluable...


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 28, 2016)

I use one of those LP torches that have a long stem with scavenged birch bark that is easily found here in the woods or some of the unlimited cedar scraps I get from the wood shop I work at. Junk mail and paper board packaging work good too.


----------



## ZZ Tom (Nov 29, 2016)

A sheet of crumpled newspaper and an elm split. Built in kindling 

Honestly, crumpled newspaper and split 2x4. Easy like pie


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 22, 2016)

For me, newspaper and various size splits, ideally cedar for the kindling. I've never had any trouble finding enough cedar, so buying a product like super cedars hasn't even been a serious thought for me.

I switched to top down fires last year after reading about them here. It took a couple fires before I got the knack of choosing my split sizes, but now it's a piece of cake, with less smoke and less attention needed from me to get the fire going.

I've started fires without newspaper in the past just to prove to myself I could, but the rapid flare up of the newspaper seems to help get the draft started, and in general just makes the whole process easier, so I stick with it.


----------



## blacktail (Dec 22, 2016)

Made enough fire starters recently to last me a long time. I think it was 10 dozen.


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Dec 23, 2016)

I started making those this year Blacktail. Love them. With dry poplar I don't even need kindling. Where is the best site to learn top down starting?


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 23, 2016)

Those look rather tasty Blacktail.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Dec 23, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> I started making those this year Blacktail. Love them. With dry poplar I don't even need kindling. Where is the best site to learn top down starting?



You are already on it.


----------



## DUMF (Dec 23, 2016)

C-4   ----- the finest starter and MRE heater for those who know.


----------



## ksks (Dec 24, 2016)

HAHA.

My brother caught a forest on fire with some of that one time.  Luckily, or not, wasn't on this continent!
Unfortunately their ride couldn't land and they had to move along before the locals noticed!


I made up a bunch of these:


cotton pads - there are cheaper ones
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013CWM3IE/?tag=hearthamazon-20

wax
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OV41RIK/?tag=hearthamazon-20

I put them in Pringle cans.

Someone also suggested birthday candles!


----------



## planner steve (Dec 24, 2016)

I use leaf bags that we have obtained from our neighbors.  We take all the leaves they have for our compost pile and most don't want to reuse the bags.  Plus I have a lot of fir fatwood this year, so fire starting is easy.


----------



## Destructor (Dec 24, 2016)

For years growing up we used old cedar fence pickets. Now its construction scraps split thin, some of my cedar logs split down very thin and any hardwood pieces from edge hits or strips that can be easily peeled off.


----------



## Fred Wright (Dec 24, 2016)

Broken up sticks and twigs. Dry bark, peeled off your splits as you bring them inside works quite well. The ticket is to use dry stuff.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Dec 24, 2016)

pine lumber scraps cut thin.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Dec 24, 2016)

BamaScroungr said:


> ...I use a blowtorch to light a pine cone or two under a stack of kindling. I've used sticks of a product called Fatwood derived from....::
> 
> What do you use?


....matches  ...sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## bboulier (Dec 26, 2016)

Can't beat Super Cedars.  Have experimented with a variety of techniques, but they are the best.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 26, 2016)

Supercedars

I've still got a 1/3 of the box left I purchased in 2013.  You only need to use a 1/4 of a puck.... probably could do it with 1/8 but starts to get messy.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 28, 2016)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> I started making those this year Blacktail. Love them. With dry poplar I don't even need kindling. Where is the best site to learn top down starting?



I'm not sure of a particular site, but the basics are simple. Here's how I do mine:

Bottom layer: 2 medium-sized splits (4-5")
Middle layer: 2-3 small-sized splits (2-3", or a couple 2x4 scraps)
Upper layer: Large kindling (1-1.5")
Top layer: small kindling (~0.5")
Starter: twisted or tightly crumpled newspaper on top, with a couple loosely crumpled sheets on the sides to help kick start the draft.

It takes a couple minutes to set up, but if my wood is dry, seldom takes any attention after I light the newspaper, and is less smoky than the more intuitive bottom-up method, because the initial flame isn't trying to burn up past cold wood that steals some of the heat it needs to complete combustion.

I'm sure with your wax fire starters, you can probably skip the newspaper and maybe even the top layer of kindling.


----------



## DUMF (Dec 29, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> I'm not sure of a particular site, but the basics are simple. Here's how I do mine:
> *Bottom layer: 2 medium-sized splits (4-5")*
> *Middle layer: 2-3 small-sized splits (2-3", or a couple 2x4 scraps)*
> *Upper layer: Large kindling (1-1.5")*
> ...



Whew. If we had to do all that or the cookie tin route or waxed whatever just to heat the place, I'd quit wood forever.
Damn Woodpiles O.C.D. in extreme. Referrals available. I'll just skip the above.
Waxing = fossil.
What's wrong with the K.I.S.S. kindlings for free : 1000's of your scraps from splitting, those old NYTs and WSJs that need recycling in the stove ( (anyone read newspapers anymore ? ), papers from printer stuff and burnable mail ( no color) , cutoffs from your builder and carpenter friends that need burning so they don't have to pay for dumping at the "sanitary landfill", those standing dead softwoods that need felling for kindling ? Oh yes, when the weather is fine, bend over and pickup those pine twigs and branches and needles. Bend. Done. 
Boy those "cookies" do look tasty Jake.


----------



## Prof (Dec 29, 2016)

blacktail said:


> I use homemade starters...wax poured into egg cartons full of sawdust.
> I place splits in the stove front to back. Put a firestarter between a couple of those splits. Break up a chunk of cedar kindling or use a knife to split off a few chunks of kindling and place them on the firestarter. Put a few smallish splits on top of that. Light it off and enjoy.


I use a very similar method, but I use dryer lint instead of sawdust. I get a 7-10 min burn with about a 6 inch flame. The need for kindling is minimal. Plus these are fun to make with the kids--I mostly use wax from their broken crayons, so they are interested to see what can be made with them.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 29, 2016)

Rutland Safe Lite.  Very many squares out of a box.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 30, 2016)

DUMF said:


> Whew. If we had to do all that or the cookie tin route or waxed whatever just to heat the place, I'd quit wood forever.



There's really no more to it than starting a fire any other way. It's just a matter of picking a few appropriately sized pieces out of the wood stack and laying them in the stove. I actually find it a bit easier than building a teepee and progressively adding larger pieces to it.

Sometimes I use splitting scraps, but right now I've got a bunch of cedar lumber scraps that are super easy to get started.

I actually started subscribing to the local paper a couple years ago because I knew if they didn't have some money coming in, local news coverage would seriously decline - online ad revenue isn't enough to sustain small circulations. I've also found it nice to just sit down and read, where as at the computer, I tend to skim and move on without getting more than the basic details.

I've started stockpiling the newspapers to share with friends who burn, because I've got more than I need.


----------



## DUMF (Dec 30, 2016)

It's a year-round lifestyle getting the stuff to heat your places. You have to look at it in a Zen manner. The enlightenment that comes from the self sufficiency of using a clean, sustainable, renewable fuel to warm your a$$ especially up north.
Whew, all this OCD of cookie tins, moisture meters, how to light the beasts, how to cut correctly, and on and on makes me want a good, local hop-ridden microbrew. I am now posting and drinking.
Here's the drill: get the wood, season it and stack it, burn it, get warm. That's it folks. Go out, do it, burn.

Tip #123456789: Go to your local library for old newspapers to start a fire. The best way to recycle trees. The bill is coming.


----------



## neverbilly (Jan 1, 2017)

Recently, my gf mentioned that while I was away for awhile, she was able to easily start a fire with a firestarter she bought in the grocery store. With no kindling. Over the past couple of years, I have tried to teach her how to build a campfire (outside) the boyscout way, which never fails me. She wasn't very good at it. It seems some people have a knack for building fires, some don't.

So, she tells me she just set the little brick in the plastic wrapper on a piece of firewood and stacked other firewood around and on top of it and it worked like a charm. I said I got to see this. She was right, it worked. I have not been able to find these online but I find them in  grocery stores around here. I forget the name, firestarter or something like that. I just looked at one and there is no name on the plastic wrapper. It's a white brick with black specks in it, about 1" x 3/4" x 2.5" and it's covered in cellophane wrap. I don't know if it has kerosene in it or what but it works. I made her make me a fire with no kindling and she did!

They also sell some larger, triangular brown bricks around here that look kind of like this Super Cedar thing you guys are talking about. Maybe Super Cedar works great but this brown brick didn't work as well as the small, white brick in the cellophane wrap. The latter cost $0.59 if you buy them individually. Probably can buy in bulk for less. In fact, she did find a box of them and bought them but I don't know the price of the box.

I was impressed for ease of use. But I still like pine kindling, lol. Fat pine even better but just some easy-splitting pine kindling works fine and one round of pine cut into kindling will last a very long time!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 1, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> I've started stockpiling the newspapers


Just not next to the stove!


----------



## FaithfulWoodsman (Jan 1, 2017)

DUMF said:


> Whew, all this OCD of cookie tins, moisture meters, how to light the beasts, how to cut correctly, and on and on


Lol. No OCD on this site my friend..........just a doctorate's wealth of info on how to do exactly what you describe in the most efficient and effective way. Those "cookies" are made from recycled egg cartons and sawdust. I use up all my spitting scraps quickly in the fall because I don't burn 24/7 until two months in......so they come in quite handy when kindling runs out. A few softwood splits and a "cookie" cuts my startup time in half. Something like working smarter.


----------



## DUMF (Jan 1, 2017)

FaithfulWoodsman said:


> Lol. No OCD on this site my friend..........just a doctorate's wealth of info on how to do exactly what you describe in the most efficient and effective way. Those "cookies" are made from recycled egg cartons and sawdust. I use up all my spitting scraps quickly in the fall because I don't burn 24/7 until two months in......so they come in quite handy when kindling runs out. A few softwood splits and a "cookie" cuts my startup time in half. Something like working smarter.



Ain't no "smarter" to take time to do something that there's no need to do. Ain't no doctorate no how. KIndling never "runs out".
K.I.S.S. --- bend over for kindling ( "cookies", please, give me a break ! )
Do the wood thing all year as an Avocation. It's the method. Make it social.
Just say "no" to these moisture meters...no need, and not accurate for true levels of firewood moisture anyhow. The couple of mm penetration does ???
Learn how over time to judge when your splits are ready. Plenty of posts here on how.
Harvest, split , stack with enough time to season.
It is fun. Productive exercise-- no obese tree fellers we know. Zen of stacking. Romance of species perfume. And the joy of that lovely wood heat; what do most visitors to our place do when it is - 6 F out, with a brew in their hand, they go right to the stoves to warm butts. 
If not your cup of tea, go back to other heating, or just use the wood stoves, masonry fireplaces, etc.. for ambiance. It's OK. We give you permission.


----------



## Jamess67 (Jan 2, 2017)

I save all the dryer lint through the the year.  Add some sawdust if I have it and mix with soy wax chips.  ($80 for a 50 lb box.  Has lasted 3+ years)  then use an old ice cream scoop to deposit a scoop the small Dixie cups or egg crates.  Lights with a match and burn quite well.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktail (Jan 3, 2017)

DUMF said:


> Whew. If we had to do all that or the cookie tin route or waxed whatever just to heat the place, I'd quit wood forever.
> Damn Woodpiles O.C.D. in extreme. Referrals available. I'll just skip the above.
> Waxing = fossil.
> What's wrong with the K.I.S.S. kindlings for free : 1000's of your scraps from splitting, those old NYTs and WSJs that need recycling in the stove ( (anyone read newspapers anymore ? ), papers from printer stuff and burnable mail ( no color) , cutoffs from your builder and carpenter friends that need burning so they don't have to pay for dumping at the "sanitary landfill", those standing dead softwoods that need felling for kindling ? Oh yes, when the weather is fine, bend over and pickup those pine twigs and branches and needles. Bend. Done.
> Boy those "cookies" do look tasty Jake.



In 45 minutes I can make hundreds of firestarters. Candles are nearly free at yard sales. The sawdust is free. The egg cartons need to be burned or recycled anyway.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jan 3, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> Just not next to the stove!



Why? Is that a problem? I use my ash bucket to keep the stack weighted down. 

Just kidding. I've got a box on a shelf in the garage I toss them in.


----------



## mwhitnee (Jan 4, 2017)

The best firestarter to me is the easiest/simplest/cheapest one.  I don't spend a day or afternoon or whatever making firestarters or have a recipe for one.  Right now I have old pine strapping, newspaper, splitter scraps (excellent), Fatwood (figured I would try it, probably won't buy it again).  I had a box of Rutland starters last year which lasted the entire year and worked well.

My mini butane torch is invaluable. I typically light whatever I have with it and walk away, never to go back again.  If you don't have one...


----------



## ohlongarm (Jan 4, 2017)

BamaScroungr said:


> You folks have probably hit this subject before, but I've never seen it discussed here. How do you start a fire?
> 
> I use a blowtorch to light a pine cone or two under a stack of kindling. I've used sticks of a product called Fatwood derived from pine as well. I've heard pine kindling is excellent too.
> 
> What do you use?


Well if you really want to know here goes,military HQ fuel tabs,will start and burn at 1400 degrees for about 15 minutes.Beats anything I've ever seen,About $50 for 100 shipped,I won't use many but I tried one on some red oak today and it sure got it going. Not the easiest wood to start.Stumbled upon these at Sportsmans guide.


----------



## ohlongarm (Jan 4, 2017)

ohlongarm said:


> Well if you really want to know here goes,military HQ fuel tabs,will start and burn at 1400 degrees for about 15 minutes.Beats anything I've ever seen,About $50 for 100 shipped,I won't use many but I tried one on some red oak today and it sure got it going. Not the easiest wood to start.Stumbled upon these at Sportsmans guide.


 About 5 minutes after lighting a fresh load of red oak in 10 minutes it was blazing well.


----------



## bboulier (Jan 10, 2017)

Supercedars and a top down fire.   Always works.  I usually put two short splits NS with a 1/4 supercedar between them.  Put two splits EW over the top of the NS splits and put kindling on top of the EW splits.


----------



## OscarsMom (Jan 10, 2017)

Butane torch on thin pine splits, chips from splitting, and/or dry twigs. Warms the flue and ignites the fire all at once. No more messing with DIY firestarters. I used to buy fatwood back in Wisconsin, but it's not available in Baja, and I don't want to risk it being confiscated as regular firewood if I bring a case of it from the US here. 

I used to make a lot of creme brulee, and now that little Bonjour torch is coming in very handy.


----------



## SaltyWoodsman (Jan 11, 2017)

I usually pick the thin cut pieces, and hack them down smaller, about 1/2 inch diameter. Newspapers twisted, not crumpled, and a match.

I'll flank the sides of the firebox with two splits roughly the same size NS. I'll lay down my newspaper bows NS as well. I'll make a log cabin, with progressively increasing sizes, spanning the splits. Ignite the paper and wait.


----------



## David.Ervin (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll find some light and skinny splits, or make some out of a bigger piece of straight grained ash.  Light a cardboard box (hey, they kids eat a ton of cereal) and lay the wood on top.  When that catches, add normal firewood pieces until I've got as much fire as I want.

The chimney sweeps gave us a couple boxes of seymour fire blox, and I've tried those with about the same success as the cardboard box method.  YMMV.


----------



## Del Griffith (Jan 12, 2017)

New here - just wanted to say thanks for the Super Cedar recommendations.  They work great.  I'm also a fan of the small Duraflame fire starters.  They burn hot and long, and you can cut them down to quarters as well. - DG


----------

